# JTextfield - breite



## kartofelbauer (17. Sep 2005)

moin

ich habe mir einen kleinen abkömling von JTextfield geschrieben 





> public class Textfeld extends JTextField{
> 
> public Textfeld(){
> this.setEditable(true);
> ...



jetzt erstelle ich in einer klasse objecte dieser klasse und will sie dem container hinzufügen :



> public class klasse{
> 
> Textfeld    1     = new Textfeld(),
> 2     = new Textfeld(),
> ...



so oder so ähnlich sieht die klasse aus...
keines der Textfelder übernimmt jedoch die zugewissenen eigenschaften
ich habe z.B.  üder .getColumns(); die breite auslesen lassen und die steht auf 0 

???
ich weiss nicht woran das liegen könnte... 
ich wär für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## 8ull23y3 (17. Sep 2005)

Vielleicht liegts am Layoutmanager. Probier mal ein FlowLayout zum testen ob es daran liegt!


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Sep 2005)

Beim GridBagLayout funktionieren viele Einstellungen für GUI-Components nur, wenn man für die Zellen in denen sie liegen eine Gewichtung zuteilt.

```
gridBagConstraints.weightx = 0.1;
container.add(textfeld, gridBagConstraints);
```


----------



## kartofelbauer (17. Sep 2005)

ok ich weiss nun an was es lag,

die klasse Textfeld hat eine breite von 60 definiert
dies war zu breit für die spalte des GridBagLayouts, 
entweder macht man nun die spalte grösser oder definiert die Breite schmaller


----------

